

"The wasters of bandwidth will win..." - jbenz
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2008/10/gilder-at-his-p.html

======
zandorg
Ah, good old Gilder. From prophet to almost forgotten. I remember reading some
articles about him in some old web magazine.

High tech used to be more exciting when it barely worked.

Gilder was also connected to Milken, the king of junk bonds.

[additional] What Gilder was talking about wasn't YouTube. He was talking
about Milken financing MCI to billions, to lay down fibre. Fundamentally
connecting people to the Internet. YouTube assumes MCI existed and was well
funded.

~~~
jbenz
I think Chris Anderson meant that Gilder was correctly anticipating a company
like YouTube: one that would "waste" bandwidth.

The people who could capture that revenue model would win, and did.

~~~
zandorg
Thanks, that makes sense.

------
prospero
This is almost certainly true, but the transformation is going to take more
than a few years. It's probably not a great idea to start a company today that
burns money with current bandwidth costs, but would hypothetically thrive in a
world of dirt-cheap bandwidth. It could certainly pan out for you, but a lot
can go wrong between now and some unknown point in the future.

